# more pictures



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Thrndy4MdrnRmnce#p/a/u/0/01EuvkaOKew

and here's a video of Piper trying to get into the fish food


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Adorable! I love the swimming pics... Im trying to get a small childs pond to set up for the ratties to splash around in...


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I bought it for my dog since she loves water but she doesn't use it..go figure lol. My rats really hate the water but its been really hot so I put them out in anyway...except piper because I know she'd run away


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Percie has taken to sleeping in the carefresh bag during playtime now lol








This box that they're in came from the store my best friend bought her one of her two new girls from. Its so small, its hardly big enough for one hamster, it amazes me that they all squeeze themselves into it


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Oh, good God, they are precious. :] Especially the one of begging in the water :3


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you, them being really troublesome makes good picures lol


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

my favorites are the swimming pics and the one it's sleeping curled in a box!! ;D


----------



## drumfun (Jul 30, 2010)

That is a nice piece of art with the rat and girl.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Piper eating spaghetti on my window

She may be the most troublesome rat in the entire world but everything she does is so cute <3


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

looove your ratties<3 Especially the last one of piper with the spaghetti.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Ahh! I LOVE the spaghetti pic xD It's so cute, his big boggling eyes are so innocent and adorable.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

She knows how to make my heart melt lol. Its a shame she doesn't like anyone though. She's gotten to the point when I pick her up she starts squealing because she knows she's going back to the cage. She likes to sneak into the bed with me at night though. Her eyes get real big when I lift the covers and she realizes that I know she's there haha


----------



## EdieBird (Apr 9, 2010)

Piper looks like my Xena, and just about as mischievous. Xena's discovered she can spook my boyfriend by ambushing him when he's sitting on the couch, she creeps up behind him and leaps onto his shoulder, and I swear you can hear her laughing when he's trying to regain his composure. 

That looks like some delicious spaghetti Piper is enjoying there. I also really love the pic with all three leaning off the top of the shelf and looking straight at the camera. LOL


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

great pictures.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

EdieBird said:


> Piper looks like my Xena, and just about as mischievous. Xena's discovered she can spook my boyfriend by ambushing him when he's sitting on the couch, she creeps up behind him and leaps onto his shoulder, and I swear you can hear her laughing when he's trying to regain his composure.
> 
> That looks like some delicious spaghetti Piper is enjoying there. I also really love the pic with all three leaning off the top of the shelf and looking straight at the camera. LOL


Lol, thats great! There's never a dull moment with Piper around. My momma's spaghetti is delicious lol.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

the spaghetti pic is extremely cute 
it reminds me of my rat Salem, who's an agouti too and has a huge appetite, she eats like crazy


----------

